# Specialist vet in Montreal



## sucremc (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi, 
I am actually still in Montreal and my cat just got diagnosed with CRF, and I cannot find a specialist. If you can send me your vets name or where his or her office was located that would be a great help!!!!! I just got the news and am overwhelmed.


----------



## vanessaf (May 10, 2010)

sucremc said:


> Hi,
> I am actually still in Montreal and my cat just got diagnosed with CRF, and I cannot find a specialist. If you can send me your vets name or where his or her office was located that would be a great help!!!!! I just got the news and am overwhelmed.


Chats Montreal! They're the best.
514-939-2287
1830, rue Sherbrooke O, Montréal, QC H3H 1E4 

I'm very sorry to hear about your kitty. I hope it's still just early stage. It's been two years now and my cat is doing better than when she was first diagnosed. Chats Montreal will take good care of you - Louise Beaudin is a great vet, very caring. Best of luck to you both!


----------



## sucremc (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you so much for the info!!!! I have been reading up a lot on treatment but could not find a vet that had experience with CRF. Was your cat placed on medication, or vitamins or mostly a change in food? 

Sorry if this is off topic 




vanessaf said:


> Chats Montreal! They're the best.
> 514-939-2287
> 1830, rue Sherbrooke O, Montréal, QC H3H 1E4
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear about your kitty. I hope it's still just early stage. It's been two years now and my cat is doing better than when she was first diagnosed. Chats Montreal will take good care of you - Louise Beaudin is a great vet, very caring. Best of luck to you both!


----------



## vanessaf (May 10, 2010)

sucremc said:


> Thank you so much for the info!!!! I have been reading up a lot on treatment but could not find a vet that had experience with CRF. Was your cat placed on medication, or vitamins or mostly a change in food?
> 
> Sorry if this is off topic


Sorry, I only just now saw this and for some reason I can't PM you - sorry everyone for cluttering the board. She's on medication (Fortekor, Epakitin and Azodyl, that last one is not available in France) and is supposed to eat a special diet for CRF cats but she HATES it so instead I give her vegan kibble and organic animal flesh. She would get blood tests done twice a year and she's been doing well. The vets at Chats Mtl were a great help.


----------

